# 62 days pregnant



## ajmclean (May 6, 2012)

hi all my baby is 62 days pregnant...4 days ago her temp was 36.7...since then its been between 37.2 and just now 37.9...she doesnt seem to have been over 38...wich i gather is the norm...she woke up this morning and was sick a little...(bile)...she seems to be losing a v small amount of normal discharge...shes moody and quiet...wants her foos still...(fresh chicken ..lol she never turns it down )...pups still active..this is her first litter she is a staffy...i have the welping are all set up...she will go in there sleep for a while but still wants to slepp at night with us upstairs...im finding it hard to rely on temps as hers are fluctuating so much any info would be good many thanks xxx


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a very very very very similar post (and spelling) to one that has just been closed in the cat forum....


----------



## ajmclean (May 6, 2012)

scuse me ???...i dont have a cat ...and no this is first time i have posted...sorry to disapoint ya..:001_tt2:...i was looking for a little advice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

All the information you need should be on the following link. Although the whelping section is quite a way down.

http://www.akc.org/breeders/resources/guide_to_breeding_your_dog/pdf/guide_to_breeding_your_dog.pdf


----------



## ajmclean (May 6, 2012)

ok many thanks for that...its just when i look on some sites they all say temps are higher then hers is...so im just a bit confused xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

ajmclean said:


> ok many thanks for that...its just when i look on some sites they all say temps are higher then hers is...so im just a bit confused xx


Personally, I don't bother with taking temperatures - I spoke to the vet on this before I had my first litter - novices can quite easily hit the bowel wall and get false readings (in addition, it really can't be very pleasant for the bitch).

I go more on the bitches behaviour as a guide to her getting ready for whelping such as panting and digging.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

ajmclean said:


> ok many thanks for that...its just when i look on some sites they all say temps are higher then hers is...so im just a bit confused xx


I personally don't go by temperatures - for one, I hate perstering my bitches at this time and they can be misleading. I would suggest you do a lot of reasearch and not just on the www. Are you registered with a vet that is experienced in breeding? I think you will need them.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> (in addition, it really can't be very pleasant for the bitch).


I agree - I always feel for the poor bitches when I hear of people constantly taking their temperatures - I mean, don't we already ask enough of them to carry a litter for us?


----------



## ajmclean (May 6, 2012)

many thanks for your replies...i will stop temp taking as it dont seem to be helping much....just keep a good eye on her...her vulvas getting fatter and her eyes are more watery...ohhh and she doing lots of smelly trumps.....lol,,,so fingers crossed may be soon...vet says she sdoing fine and i have his emergancy no at hand if needed xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I have never bothered with the temperature. I know my dogs and how they act, I know the exact date they mated so I count from that first time, give one or two day over just incase they didnt catch the first time, but I am always with my dog when she is near her time, I dont leave the house. She will tell you when she is ready and you will know by the way she is acting and digging at papers etc. have you vets number handy, paper and pen and jot down when you think she started and when she starts to push etc, if for some reason you have to phone your vet, you will have all the information to hand, surprising how much you will forget in any confusion that may arise. Try to have some one with you when she whelps, good luck.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I know if I was pregnant and they tried to take my temp that way I'd rip there head off....lol But on a serious note good luck with the whelp and keep us updated...


----------

